# Sprinkler System won't turn on



## clueless_diyer (6 mo ago)

System was working. I needed to move some sprinkler heads so winterized the sprinkler system to drain water from the lines.

After completing the head move I turned the system back on and the sprinklers won't come on. Not a single zone.

One thing I noted when turning back on the water is that the main shit off valve didn't turn much. Like quarter of an inch or so. So this leads me to believe that maybe the valve is seized and there isn't enough water pressure in the system. However if I open the drain valve water comes out at pretty high pressure. But this pressure does dissipate and eventually the water stops coming out of the drain valve. If I close it for a while and then reopen it the process just repeats.

Given that none of the zones work I am fairly certain it isn't an electrical issue. I did check the voltage at the controller and across the zones and all are above 24. So to me that seems fine.

Given when I am experiencing with the main shutoff valve and the drain valve would a correct conclusion be that the valve isn't opening enough to generate the pressure needed to activate the sprinkler heads? And if it is that valve and it is seized (so not opening fully) what are my options here.

Thanks


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Do you have pictures available of the valve in question? Any other other changes to the system when you were changing the head locations?


----------



## clueless_diyer (6 mo ago)

It is dark here right now but will take a picture in the morning.

No other changes to the system. Simply dug trench, removed existing head, extended via a coupling and attached new head.

As said everything worked prior to shutting off the water (guess I shouldn't have done that).


----------



## clueless_diyer (6 mo ago)

Here is the picture. Valve that I think isn't opening all the way is the green one. Although I have gotten it to loosen a bit and maybe turns about 1 inch or so.

When opened (as much as it will open, turned counterclockwise) if I open the drain valve (bottom left) water comes out at a pretty high rate. But that quickly goes away and then no water comes out. If I close that drain valve off and open it say ten minutes later water again comes out at a high rate.

Also when I turn on a zone some of the sprinkler heads leak water. Again that to me signifies that the controller and valve are working (opening) just that maybe the water pressure isn't enough.


----------



## clueless_diyer (6 mo ago)

Sorry picture oriented different than I expected. The drain valve is bottom right.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The green is a gate valve. They sometimes are a pain to deal with. Did you try using pliers to turn it more (without breaking it)?


----------



## clueless_diyer (6 mo ago)

I haven't used pliers. Tried using a screwdriver wedge in there but no luck. Will try the pliers.

Is there a way I can test the pressure coming out of that valve?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pressure and flow are two different aspect to look at. Your statements seem to indicate that you do have pressure, but not enough flow to keep the pressure high. To me it sounds like you can have a valve only slightly open instead of fully open. If it is not the green one, then it could be in the backflow valve.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I would want that green gate/globe valve OUT of my system ASAP. In addition to the pressure losses, reliability is less than stellar. Sediment builds up in the valve and then it no longer seals and/or operates properly. Full-port ball valves are the way for this application.

A valve like that typically spins 2+ turns full-open to full close.


----------

